# wife massage with help



## herandhim (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi all, first time poster here. My wife and i have been married for 4 years but together for 15, high school sweethearts. Lately we have been talking about adding some spice to the bedroom.To give you some ideas of what weve done throughout our relationship, we have taken pictures and videos, weve been on webcam sites and watched and been watched. Watched her chat with males and females on webite. Weve got a bunch of toys, some light bondage, pure love making, dirty talking etc. For awhile now ive thought about giving her a nice message with the help of a friend of mine, yea i know i probably sound weird now. Ive jokingly told her in the past i wanted to tie her down and blindfold her and give her a rub down and ask her how she'd react if she felt 2 sets of hands caressing her somewhat naked body, and she replied in a voice of curiosity with a bit of an aroused kinda sound if you know what i mean. Its never went any farther then that, the thought is a huge turn on and i almost pulled the trigger but i decided to wait a bit longer. There would be no sex except for us 2 after friend is gone. What do you all think? Thanks for reading


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

herandhim said:


> Ive jokingly told her in the past i wanted to tie her down and blindfold her and give her a rub down and ask her how she'd react if she felt *2 sets of hands *caressing her somewhat naked body, and she replied in a voice of curiosity with a bit of an aroused kinda sound if you know what i mean. Its never went any farther then that, the thought is a huge turn on and i almost pulled the trigger but i decided to wait a bit longer. There would be no sex except for us 2 after friend is gone. What do you all think? Thanks for reading


Tie her up, blindfold her, suspend yourself over her with a sex swing, then use BOTH your hands and feet to massage her. It will feel like two sets of hands. 

Good luck!

Badsanta


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

herandhim said:


> Hi all, first time poster here. My wife and i have been married for 4 years but together for 15, high school sweethearts. Lately we have been talking about adding some spice to the bedroom.To give you some ideas of what weve done throughout our relationship, we have taken pictures and videos, weve been on webcam sites and watched and been watched. Watched her chat with males and females on webite. Weve got a bunch of toys, some light bondage, pure love making, dirty talking etc. For awhile now ive thought about giving her a nice message with the help of a friend of mine, yea i know i probably sound weird now. Ive jokingly told her in the past i wanted to tie her down and blindfold her and give her a rub down and ask her how she'd react if she felt 2 sets of hands caressing her somewhat naked body, and she replied in a voice of curiosity with a bit of an aroused kinda sound if you know what i mean. Its never went any farther then that, t*he thought is a huge turn on* and i almost pulled the trigger but i decided to wait a bit longer. There would be no sex except for us 2 after friend is gone. What do you all think? Thanks for reading


Keep it in the thoughts. The reality is an enormous risk.


----------



## mtnbiker (Dec 14, 2015)

herandhim,

It sounds like you are already enjoying an active sex life without many hang-ups. Why risk it by involving another? The sexual portion of the relationship you have with your wife will not be replaced easily. You should learn to cherish your sex life instead of risking it for a few minutes of pleasure.


----------



## herandhim (Dec 14, 2015)

I totally see where you are all coming from, i guess the way i saw it was she would be wearing little shorts so she wouldn't be exposed down there and loose shirt or a button up so the most that would be showing was her chest. She loves to be restrained and loves to be massaged, i thought 4 wondering hands would really make for some fun. You all are probably right though.


----------



## Sparta (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey buddy I got a question for you. Please answer this question honestly to yourself. Are you nice guy.? Well this place is filled with brand-new threads and post of nice guys... Please feel free to read through a as many as you like. So what I'm trying to tell you as you're headed for disaster if you decide to bring anybody into your marriage. There are a certain type of person that can handle swinging threesomes and Open marriage. It takes some time to work into that lifestyle. I have talk to people that live that lifestyle. People that this is a regular part of their sex lives, have admitted to me if you most people can't handle it. If there's any problems between you and your wife, that haven't been addressed or dealt with It will act as if it were cancer to your marriage. By the way all stuff that you're doing with WebCams, Sex chatting, engaging sex through WebCams with other couple. Just remember down the road when things in your marriage don't seem to be right. you start seeing red flags from your wife she's getting distant, she's putting passwords on everything that belongs to her cell Phone, her email. Wanting to go out with her so-called girlfriends more than she ever has. always coming home later than she said she would. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## where_are_we (May 24, 2013)

Sparta said:


> . Just remember down the road when things in your marriage don't seem to be right. you start seeing red flags from your wife she's getting distant, she's putting passwords on everything that belongs to her cell Phone, her email. Wanting to go out with her so-called girlfriends more than she ever has. always coming home later than she said she would.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hey, he could very well be the one to do this too.


----------



## herandhim (Dec 14, 2015)

I never really considered it swinging when there wont be sex between us 3, only between my wife and i. I guess i looked at it as a friend and i give her a nice massage. As far as the websites and webcams go, weve done that on and off for most of our relationship. We love eachother, this is just things we do to spice things up.


----------



## knobcreek (Nov 18, 2015)

There's a good chance that if alcohol is flowing and you and a bud are rubbing your wife down you will all be fvcking soon enough. Keep it a fantasy...

You know it's a good idea to keep it a fantasy if you and your wife talk about it and get worked up about it during sex, then once you orgasm you have ZERO interest in it. If that's the case, keep it a fantasy for good.


----------



## happy2gether (Dec 6, 2015)

your friend will be disappointed if it did not go further, remember you will be getting him worked up too.

So the question to ask is are you ALL willing to go thru with it no matter how far it goes? Nervous about it is one thing, serious reservations is another and it should not be done.


----------



## herandhim (Dec 14, 2015)

The friend knows the limits so im not worried about that. The fact that he might want more has been discussed and he knows theres no sex. Its for her pleasure. Maybe im weird but the thought of another guy touching her chest or other parts of her body doesn't freak me out. Her pvssy will be off limits though. There will be a safe word for her if shes uncomfortable. I wouldn't force her into anything. Everyone will be on the same page so there will be no misunderstandings on whats going on. Once again I do appreciate all the replies.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

My wife and I discussed this when we were younger although it was with another woman and then a specific woman because that ratcheted up the heat. We never acted on it and now - later - I better understand the dynamics than I did at your stage in the relationship.

Imagine this... You do this and it's as hot as you expect. She is getting worked up over the fantasy - the mystery - the taboo - getting another guy hard - seeing that she is desirable. Right? 

Well, what next? Either it's one and done, or it continues. If it continues I bet you will relive it in the bedroom - fantasy dirty talk about him taking her, etc. Very erotic, right? Let's assume she gets excited by this? 

What is happening? Well, you are peeling away boundaries - which are there to protect your unique Union. Once boundaries start to erode, where is the harm in doing what has been talked about? Or maybe one baby step at a time?

It's natural once there are more than two to open a door that is not easily shut. Even if you two believe it is closed, the third party has now been in the bedroom. If it were me - and I'm a nice honest totally faithful guy - not a dog - but if there was any scenario in my own marriage where I could be there - ya know what? I would be like a dog going after raw meat. I love sexy short shorts! I'd know you have weak boundaries and I know your wife loves the attention. I'd know what makes her squeak and what makes her squeal. I know she's submissive so will be intoxicated by my dominant - not threatening but string and masculine - insistences. I'd become a complete predator - whisper that this is what you (hubby) really want - a hot wife who loves sex and isn't satisfied with only one guy. Believe me I'd find a way to pique her curiosity and move in. "A little stroke will be ok- it'll spice things up and you can tell him how hot it was..."

K now in all seriousness I am just a normal guy. What do you think a guy who would agree to this would think and do?

So that's not even the biggest threat!! The biggest threat is the change you and she will feel toward sex and its unique bond with each other. You will definitely lose that and it is precious. When you have kids, bills, long hours of work, illness, family stress... your relationship will be more vulnerable to an affair by one or both of you.

I know it's hard to believe, but if you read the infidelity section you will read about long term loving marriages where something broke - often for only one partner - and they chose to get affirmation and excitement outside the marriage. Sad but true. At that moment - when things are bad for one partner - it is firm boundaries that can save a relationship. One slip can crush a marriage.

There should never be opposite sex friendships or intimacies in a relationship. The only exception is when both are always together with the third party and things are totally transparent. I've never gone to lunch or dinner ONLY with another woman - always with others. And I travelled on business for years. So these types of boundaries are needed to ensure you don't tempt yourself.

Hopefully you will realize I am not a conservative, judgemental guy saying "that's wrong!". I actually think it's sexy as hell. I just know that some things in life open doors that are better left shut. I'd hate to see your W giving a quick BJ to one of your friends before work thinking you're ok with it when you're not. And that is a VERY realistic possibility down the line.

Dude - why you wanna play with matches???


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Or... It could be OP isn't able to draw a line and it's OP who pushes his wife away by peeling away too many boundaries and it's OP stepping out on his wife in search of riskier and riskier thrills.

Or...it could all work out just fine. Being adults they continue to discuss things openly and continue to respect one another's boundaries.

I think it's funny how all the men who replied seem so doom and gloom and certain that this massage will give carte blanche for the wife to start stepping outside the marriage boundaries.

Op, if your wife agrees to this I suggest you go ahead with it. As long as you and your wife realize and respect the hard limits, and continue to communicate openly your marriage isn't necessarily in danger. But at some point you both have to recognize that pushing limits may just push each other over the cliff. So know when to say no.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Anon Pink said:


> Or... It could be OP isn't able to draw a line and it's OP who pushes his wife away by peeling away too many boundaries and it's OP stepping out on his wife in search of riskier and riskier thrills.
> 
> Or...it could all work out just fine. Being adults they continue to discuss things openly and continue to respect one another's boundaries.
> 
> ...


Of course - we are responding to a male poster about the risks to his marriage that he faces. Why would you assume otherwise? Do you not see the risks? Why would you assume the posts wouldn't be identical for a female poster but with the risks to her? I think the reason is because if your female bias.

Your advice to just go for it and not consider the consequences is foolhardy. Of course he should consider the risks, and by his post it was pretty apparent he hasn't seen the various places this can go so our job us to inform him IMO. 

Being a guy I can attest to the fact that most younger guys don't really think deeply about these things beyond the sex and what they believe they can control in the present. My response is intended to provoke him to think out into the future - so if he does go down this path he better be vigilant about what happens to boundaries. And the big risk ? He doesn't control how the boundary is perceived by her and vice versa. 

Your almost flippant comment about them understanding hard boundaries shows the difference you and I have here. I don't think has thought through this deeply enough to even grasp how to understand, communicate and maintain hard boundaries yet,

Yeah - if he does - no problem. Go for it and when and if one wants to move the boundaries further, at least they will know it - because they communicate - and act responsibly and get divorced first. Cause that's how it works in the real world.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Wow anon pink you really got me riled up there - good job


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

TheTruthHurts said:


> Of course - we are responding to a male poster about the risks to his marriage that he faces. Why would you assume otherwise? Do you not see the risks? Why would you assume the posts wouldn't be identical for a female poster but with the risks to her? I think the reason is because if your female bias.


Oh please....why are the risks outlined only dealing with his wife's behavior...a subject about which many men are woefully illinformed. The bias here is that you outlined risks for him, not for her and not for the marriage, but risks for him. So this is not my bias, but your bias toward which my post attempted to apply balance.





> Your advice to just go for it and not consider the consequences is foolhardy. Of course he should consider the risks, and by his post it was pretty apparent he hasn't seen the various places this can go so our job us to inform him IMO.



I draw your attention back to my post in which I caution the potential consequences:

"_But at some point you both have to recognize that pushing limits may just push each other over the cliff. So know when to say no._"





> Being a guy I can attest to the fact that most younger guys don't really think deeply about these things beyond the sex and what they believe they can control in the present. My response is intended to provoke him to think out into the future - so if he does go down this path he better be vigilant about what happens to boundaries. And the big risk ? He doesn't control how the boundary is perceived by her and vice versa.
> 
> Your almost flippant comment about them understanding hard boundaries shows the difference you and I have here. I don't think has thought through this deeply enough to even grasp how to understand, communicate and maintain hard boundaries yet,


 It is not our role to assess their readiness. Should OP require further assistance on understanding and communicating boundaries, he need only to ask. But to assume he is incapable is a bit high handed.





> Yeah - if he does - no problem. Go for it and when and if one wants to move the boundaries further, at least they will know it - because they communicate - and act responsibly and get divorced first. Cause that's how it works in the real world.


Pretty much exactly what my post said, that you though was flippant.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm glad you agree with me AP


----------



## herandhim (Dec 14, 2015)

Once again i do appreciate all the replies. I was interested to hear from people that may have encountered something like this or similar but it seems not too many have. I do believe there is risk involved, but maybe im stupid or something but i dont see why this would be the fast lane to a divorce or lying and cheating. We both know when to say no or stop, weve had that happen before when we tried something she didn't like and said stop and that was the end of it. I also do understand that she or i may like what is happening and may want to try more, which will be a discussion another time. The way its been with us is if we are both not on board then it stops or doesn't happen.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I dunno, OP. Isn't it a bit like being "a little bit pregnant"? I suppose baby steps can work, but most people who bring in someone else (or another couple) dive in all the way! If your communication and trust are very good, then you'll both be in full agreement on how far to take anything, and the right timing - even if that does mean baby steps or no additional steps. Really though, what IS the ultimate goal and intention, and do you both share it?


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Ponder this... As the excitement of each escalation wears, you escalate again. Your brain needs more stimulation to keep a certain level of excitement. Will your appetite for sexual excitement be satisfied without all the extras? An addiction to the sexual excitement is still an addiction. Are you on this path?


----------



## herandhim (Dec 14, 2015)

The goal is to try new things and spice things up here and there. As far as being on a path of wanting more and more, we are not there. This was an idea i had, and brought it up to her. She has said on several occasions to just surprise me with new things and if i dont like it i will ssy so. Which she has no problem doing. We are not looking at becoming swingers or anything, or taking baby steps in deeper water. The way i have it planned in my head is i was gonna take her to a nice hotel with a lounge, have dinner and a drink or two. Once we head back to the room we will get comfortable, my friend will be on standby nearby since its a surprise my wife wont have a clue. Once shes changed into something else i will restrain her and blindfold her and start massaging her. I will then let my friend in quietly and i will give him a thumbs up when he can start helping me. He can basically touch anything thats not covered by her shorts. I figured a good hour massage and he will show himself out which is what has been agreed on. If at anytime she feels uncomfortable she has a safe word. Basically thats it.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

It does sound fun and you have heard a lot about where things can go. 

Talk talk talk and make sure you two are both clear in where you don't want it to go. 

Explicit agreement that either can say enough and the other will respect that. You say you've covered that too so be sure hard boundaries are clear. And communicate then out loud before these things to be sure you are still in agreement.

If you and she have no concerns after reading this then ok.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

I hate to add fuel to the fire, but frankly a stranger picked up at the bar might even be hotter. If you go to a major hotel business travelers go to and get a young consultant in a suit you might find someone who wants to be discrete and who therefore might be a better risk. W would have to be on display to entice him. I go to a Marriott in a downtown area after work and it's all professionals. A hot stranger is a common female fantasy. And no future baggage with the guy.


----------



## herandhim (Dec 14, 2015)

It certainly does sound fun. The stranger/business man might be a good idea also. The only thing with that is if shes blindfolded she wont know who else is touching her, although I could give her clues to who it is maybe.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

herandhim said:


> It certainly does sound fun. The stranger/business man might be a good idea also. The only thing with that is if shes blindfolded she wont know who else is touching her, although I could give her clues to who it is maybe.


Ditch the blindfold in that scenario and use protection of you decide to turn it into a threesome.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Fair enough. You seem to be going about this methodically as you can. Beware, when it comes to people and emotions, you can't cover every contingency that could ever come up. You're talking about three people involved in this. That 3x the all the possible outcomes, good and bad. As in everything, it's risk versus reward. 

Short story... About thirty years ago, I was on an overnight in the hotel bar with coworkers. I was propositioned by a fellow, I knew well, to come up to his room and watch him and his W. He said they liked to be watched and he'd pick up my tab. I told him I wasn't interested in that kind of thing and moved on with my evening. They shortly found someone to join them. I heard they would have repeat performances until the third party wanted more liberties than they felt comfortable with. A number of years later, I learned more about how their lifestyle continued when she showed up at his work with some other fellow and a marshal to confiscate his car in compliance with the separation order. YMMV

Best


----------



## herandhim (Dec 14, 2015)

Thats one way to do it but the reason behind the blindfold is the not knowing whats gonna happen next or whos doing what. I think it may help her be more relaxed also. I think I will plan for this, just still some minor details to work out. Ive got the hotel picked and her clothes picked out unless I buy her something new. The friend is on standby, so hes got an idea this might happen. Unless i go the stranger route, which would need taken care of at the lounge.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

herandhim said:


> Thats one way to do it but the reason behind the blindfold is the not knowing whats gonna happen next or whos doing what. I think it may help her be more relaxed also. I think I will plan for this, just still some minor details to work out. Ive got the hotel picked and her clothes picked out unless I buy her something new. The friend is on standby, so hes got an idea this might happen. Unless i go the stranger route, which would need taken care of at the lounge.


And not to sound comically lame by your standards, you could also just do the role play thing where she dresses sexy, flirts with other guys at the bar, and you pick her up. You can plan different personalities to keep your partner guessing. Maybe she surprises you with a strap on even. There are many scenarios whet you can capture the stranger aspect but keep it at the two of you.


----------



## herandhim (Dec 14, 2015)

I totally get what your saying anchorwatch, i do understand theres risks involved. Thats why it hasn't happened yet. Thats the reason for posting questions on here so i can get other people's thoughts on it. We did have sex next to another couple once, well they where on the bed next to us, but it was something we wanted to try and we liked it. That was the only time we ever did that. If the opportunity were to arise again we might be up for it. I feel weve done quite a few things that could lead to more but it never really has. As far as the 3 of us involved, and 3 outcomes and feelings, at the end of the day its a massage. The friend is fully aware thats all it is. My wifes job is to just enjoy herself.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok OP I am ultra conservative but I get scene that is in your head. If you and yours are actually intent on doing this then it would be no friends involved while you were on vacation on the other side of the country with a "professional" who understood boundaries and your wife's blindfold would never come off and she would never see who it was. 

All that said your still taking quite the risk.


----------



## herandhim (Dec 14, 2015)

If i decide to do this i will let you all know hiw it goes if youd like. Thanks again for all the replies. If theres anything else you'd like to add please feel free to do so.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

herandhim said:


> Hi all, first time poster here. My wife and i have been married for 4 years but together for 15, high school sweethearts. Lately we have been talking about adding some spice to the bedroom.To give you some ideas of what weve done throughout our relationship, we have taken pictures and videos, weve been on webcam sites and watched and been watched. Watched her chat with males and females on webite. Weve got a bunch of toys, some light bondage, pure love making, dirty talking etc. For awhile now ive thought about giving her a nice message with the help of a friend of mine, yea i know i probably sound weird now. Ive jokingly told her in the past i wanted to tie her down and blindfold her and give her a rub down and ask her how she'd react if she felt 2 sets of hands caressing her somewhat naked body, and she replied in a voice of curiosity with a bit of an aroused kinda sound if you know what i mean. Its never went any farther then that, the thought is a huge turn on and i almost pulled the trigger but i decided to wait a bit longer. There would be no sex except for us 2 after friend is gone. What do you all think? Thanks for reading


I don't quite understand why you aren't just getting her full consent to this idea. You two have done some fun sexy stuff, she seems open to things. You really should never have another person in the room or touching your partner unless they know this will happen AND they have given their *consent* to it. Not just "replied in a voice of curiosity". 

I'm unsure why you haven't just had another fully open and honest discussion with her about it so you can hear her say "yes, I would be open to that" or "no, not open to that". You also need her to consent to who the other person would be. What if she thinks your friend is vile and would never want his hands on her for any reason? If that was the case, you could suggest someone else or she could, and you would both have to agree on the person (and the person would have to agree too, obviously).

You really should not just spring this on her at the hotel, even if she did end up enjoying herself, it just isn't right to do something like this without consent.

However, if you talked to her and got her consent, then you could tell her you would like to do this blindfolded and at a time when she isn't expecting it. That way, you could carry out the hotel scene as you described, with her just thinking it will only be the two of you...but knowing she has previously consented to it then when it happens she will probably love it.

Given the sexy things you've already done that are outside the box a little bit, I don't think she will say no. But you have to give her the chance to say no before putting her in that situation.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

herandhim said:


> The way i have it planned in my head is i was gonna take her to a nice hotel with a lounge, have dinner and a drink or two. Once we head back to the room we will get comfortable, my friend will be on standby nearby since its a surprise my wife wont have a clue. Once shes changed into something else i will restrain her and blindfold her and start massaging her. I will then let my friend in quietly and i will give him a thumbs up when he can start helping me. He can basically touch anything thats not covered by her shorts. I figured a good hour massage and he will show himself out which is what has been agreed on. If at anytime she feels uncomfortable she has a safe word. Basically thats it.


I'm genuinely curious here, but the guy you're talking about - what's in this for him? I mean, yeah, he gets to massage your wife, maybe fondle her breasts (if I read that correctly), and then go home and [email protected] off?

I honestly don't mean to be so flippant, and I assume this guy is a good friend of yours (I hope), but isn't it kind of pathetic on his part? I touched boobies and then went home and masturbated tonight!

But seriously though, what's in it for him except some boob fondling?


----------



## knobcreek (Nov 18, 2015)

alexm said:


> But seriously though, what's in it for him except some boob fondling?


1. Boobs are fun, fondling some boobs is better than not fondling some boobs.

2. He likely assumes it will go further, either that night or in the near future.

3. Could like and get to rub her ass, legs, and feet too.


----------



## RideofmyLife (Dec 18, 2015)

Listen to TheTruthHurts or just go read my thread. Don't go there...


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

knobcreek said:


> 1. Boobs are fun, fondling some boobs is better than not fondling some boobs.
> 
> 2. He likely assumes it will go further, either that night or in the near future.
> 
> 3. Could like and get to rub her ass, legs, and feet too.


I can see a lot of guys thinking this way, it would seem normal to me for a guy to think this way in this circumstance. The husband has presented it as a fun excursion from the friend's usual scene and the friend is thinking, at a minimum, "huh huh....boobs".


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

knobcreek said:


> 1. Boobs are fun, fondling some boobs is better than not fondling some boobs.
> 
> 2. He likely assumes it will go further, either that night or in the near future.
> 
> 3. Could like and get to rub her ass, legs, and feet too.


Right, exactly. Especially #2, which was my point. OP might want to think twice about this.

Somebody suggested using a stranger, especially one who's not local, for this.

Otherwise, the friend is always going to be around, and he'll have an "in" from the get-go.

Of course, if that's somewhat the OP's plan (that this WILL eventually escalate), then it makes sense.


----------



## herandhim (Dec 14, 2015)

Well it happened, what an experience.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow. Only four years and you've done all that and still need to spice it up??? You covered too much ground too soon LOL

I realize everyone is different, though. But it does make me wonder how quickly will everything become your new vanilla? If all of that is the "same ole same ole" then how will you continue to take it to the next level? There are a LOT of years to cover assuming marriage is til death you do part.

Or maybe I'm boring as your first four years were more like my 10-15 with no desire to go to your lengths. Carry on.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

herandhim said:


> Well it happened, what an experience.


Oh boy. You made the hugest mistake ever, dude.


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

herandhim said:


> Well it happened, what an experience.



Ok...so spill it!!!


----------



## herandhim (Dec 14, 2015)

Actually things are great, she enjoyed it, i enjoyed it and the helper did too. It happened about a month ago. I understand the risks but not every situation ends badly. Yes we've done alot of different sexual things, but we have been together a long time. There was no sex involved until we where alone, granted hands where all over her body but that was it. Whether or not we do it again i don't know but it was very arousing. Sometimes you just gotta try things out. But all the replies are appreciated.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

I would never do it, but I'm not you. I can see this turning out badly. Next thing you know your buddy is screwing your wife, with or without you there. The problem here is that a constant need to "spice things up" often means you have to keep pushing that line in the sand farther and farther until it becomes an addiction and you start doing things you are not comfortable with. If your buddy gives your wife a massage, you are sharing her body with him. Whether her vagina is involved is only slightly relevant. But, I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## herandhim (Dec 14, 2015)

I will give all the details in a few,


----------



## KJ_Simmons (Jan 12, 2016)

herandhim said:


> Well it happened, what an experience.


Proceed to Phase II ---> full cuckoldry.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

herandhim said:


> I will give all the details in a few,


There's really no reason to post any details except your wife's reaction and her behaviour since the incident happened.


----------



## herandhim (Dec 14, 2015)

So basically like i said in previous posts what my ideas are. Nice evening out, got a hotel with lounge, some food and drinks and whatnot. Once we went back to the room, i told her to put that nighty on she wears sometimes. After she changed i told her to sit and relax. I blindfold her and i position her arms for me to restrain. I asked if she knew her safe word, she said yes. So i proceeded, i left her feet untied so she could be a little more comfortable. Once the helper got there i went to get ice and came back with him, we both kept quiet. I asked if she was ok, she said yea and i started rubbing her body. She reacted with some moaning as usual. That went on for a few minutes until i gave a signal to my helper, and thats when 4 hands where rubbing her. Thats when she kinda flinched a little and at that point she knew it wasn't just me. I asked if she was ok and she said yes. So we kept going.


----------



## herandhim (Dec 14, 2015)

She asked who was there, i ssid dont worry about it just enjoy yourself, and she said ok. We basically just gave her a total body massage and got her to climax several times before we ended the session.


----------



## herandhim (Dec 14, 2015)

We both definitely enjoyed it, she still doesn't know who helped either. Not that i don't want her to cuz if she really wanted to know id tell her but she says dont tell me. It was an opportunity to experiment and i went for it. If she wasn't into it it would have stopped. As far as the helper, she doesn't know who they are, its someone i run into here and there. I told him my idea and obviously he was up for it. The rest is history.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

So basically it was more than just a massage, it was a "happy ending" massage for her. Did your hands or the strange hands provide her "happy ending"?


----------



## herandhim (Dec 14, 2015)

Just my hands massaged her V, helper rubbed everything but her V.


----------



## pplwatching (Jun 15, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> There's really no reason to post any details except your wife's reaction and her behaviour since the incident happened.


I suspect the exhibitionism is part of the thrill. Telling other people about it is part of the turn on.



herandhim said:


> She asked who was there, i ssid dont worry about it.





herandhim said:


> She still doesn't know who helped either. she says dont tell me.


I am having trouble reconciling these two statements. Either she didn't, or she wanted to know and you wouldn't tell her. 

I can't speak for your wife, but if it were my wife she probably wouldn't want to know because if it turned out to be someone who she doesn't find attractive that touched her body in such an intimate way, it would probably turn her stomach.

It's your marriage. In your shoes I would treat it with more respect and protect it, but I realize that not everyone shares that philosophy.


----------



## herandhim (Dec 14, 2015)

Dont get me wrong, i respect my wife and our marriage greatly. I know alot of people wouldn't ever think about doing stuff like this. But we're still young and like to try new things. As far as her wanting to know who it was, she says she wondered who but doesn't want to know who. I say i will tell her if she really wants to know but says she doesn't want to know. It very well could be that shes worried she may not find them at all attractive. But its an experience we shared together.


----------



## Omar174 (Mar 12, 2014)

herandhim said:


> Hi all, first time poster here. My wife and i have been married for 4 years but together for 15, high school sweethearts. Lately we have been talking about adding some spice to the bedroom.To give you some ideas of what weve done throughout our relationship, we have taken pictures and videos, weve been on webcam sites and watched and been watched. Watched her chat with males and females on webite. Weve got a bunch of toys, some light bondage, pure love making, dirty talking etc. For awhile now ive thought about giving her a nice message with the help of a friend of mine, yea i know i probably sound weird now. Ive jokingly told her in the past i wanted to tie her down and blindfold her and give her a rub down and ask her how she'd react if she felt 2 sets of hands caressing her somewhat naked body, and she replied in a voice of curiosity with a bit of an aroused kinda sound if you know what i mean. Its never went any farther then that, the thought is a huge turn on and i almost pulled the trigger but i decided to wait a bit longer. There would be no sex except for us 2 after friend is gone. What do you all think? Thanks for reading


You do all of that and you still want to add some spice. :scratchhead::lol:


----------



## herandhim (Dec 14, 2015)

Lol yea yea i know it seems a bit crazy but we only live once. I know things can get a little messy but sometimes you just gotta give it a taste. Weve been together a long time, like 15 yesrs so yea sometimes you gotta for it.


----------



## Julius Beastcavern (May 11, 2015)

Is there going to be a special massage for you now?


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

I'd be kinda disappointed if I were the "helper" no?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

MarriedDude said:


> Keep it in the thoughts. The reality is an enormous risk.


Yes, This

Do not encourage her to think outside of the box. The "box" belongs to you.....at least on paper... and was "sealed-in" with the vows both of you took when you were married.

You are cracking open Pandora's box. She has no place in your marriage. Once that Genie pops out the box and the smoke clears, you will lose your wife to a fantasy that took form, took flesh.

Sex is fun. Sex is great...do not share your wife with anyone! 

Back off, grow up!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

herandhim said:


> Dont get me wrong, i respect my wife and our marriage greatly. I know alot of people wouldn't ever think about doing stuff like this. But we're still young and like to try new things. As far as her wanting to know who it was, she says she wondered who but doesn't want to know who. I say i will tell her if she really wants to know but says she doesn't want to know. It very well could be that shes worried she may not find them at all attractive. But its an experience we shared together.


Sharing your wife....and you respect her?

The only thing that you respect is the orgasm that both of you receive from these get-togethers.

Orgasms are wonderful things....but not at the risk of losing your marriage.

Oh, I know, that would never happen to such enlightened people such as yourselves. 

There is no light in your marriage. 

You are free to do as you like in your marriage. Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

herandhim said:


> She asked who was there, i ssid dont worry about it just enjoy yourself, and she said ok. We basically just gave her a total body massage and got her to climax several times before we ended the session.


Originally you said there would be no touching or exposing of the vagina. But that didn't happen. Already you are moving that line of what you accept and what you want. You'll be full on cuckold soon enough.


----------



## herandhim (Dec 14, 2015)

If my wife where to ever decide she wants to give me a " special massage " thats totally up to her. I dont expect it, but if it does then ok. Not every marriage /relationship is screwed just cuz that line gets crossed. I guess thats just the type of couple we are.


----------



## herandhim (Dec 14, 2015)

Not quite sure where cuckold came from, but nobody touched her vagina but me, which was in her panties. So it wasn't quite exposed.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

Boundaries. Talk about them and agree to them. FIRM ones. Discuss consequences. 

What if you stopped at a massage place and got an erotic massage "without release" but also without her? Is that ok? (Touching, topless, grinding, but no jerking to completion). 

What about her doing something similar? Is it ok for her to tease a guy and maybe pvssy flash without you there? Etc? there are a million things that don't cross a "hard line" but which would emotionally compromise your relationship. 

It's about one of you getting the attention of the opposite sex - without the other one's EXPLICIT consent. It's a very slippery slope that way too many couples have slid down.

This isn't about judging the sex or fetish or taboo... it's about directing emotion and attention outside the marriage - in a one sided fashion - that often accidentally happens when the boundaries aren't form and agreed to in advance - with consequences explicit.

Even then one side thinks "this is ok... we basically did this last time..." But then it's too late and emotions have been trampled 

Good luck.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I think the odds of you two being married to each other in 10 years are quite low on your current course and with your current mindset.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

herandhim said:


> We both definitely enjoyed it, she still doesn't know who helped either. Not that i don't want her to cuz if she really wanted to know id tell her but she says dont tell me. It was an opportunity to experiment and i went for it. If she wasn't into it it would have stopped. As far as the helper, she doesn't know who they are, its someone i run into here and there. I told him my idea and obviously he was up for it. The rest is history.


I think your marriage is history.

Why didn't you get a professional?

Unintended consequences my short sighted friend.


I don't advocate bringing extra people into the bedroom but their are safer ways to do it.

Pretty big mistake on your part.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

